# Dennis PD



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Does anyone know whether or not Dennis has a lot of reserve or part time police officers to chose for open positions?


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

*About 6 or so*

I went to the Reserve Academy with a guy from Dennis PD last year. I remember him saying that DPD has around 6 Reserves on the Roster.

I hope that helps.


----------

